# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΟΥΣΙΩΝ

## jk21

Αν και αναφερεται σε ποσοτητες για περιστερια  , με αναγωγη του βαρους τους σε σχεση με τα αλλα πτηνα βρισκουμε τις αντιστοιχες τιμες

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html

----------

